# off shore weekend of 25/26 apr



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*off shore weekend of 2/3 may*

Thinking of going to the rigs next weekend- Any thoughts on weather/conditions/place? Anyone else thinking about it?? 

ed


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought the same thing based upon my limited resources.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

What would a split cost on your boat ed?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

depend on where and how many- assume 5 220 mile round trip, ice, oil , bait- around 100. Could be less but not much. thinking of taking your boat??


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

No no single 2 stroke never was just curious what it would cost for dual 2 stokes verses 2 4 strokes I might catch up with you on a trip out . We been trying to go but this weather


----------



## Yardboy83 (Mar 18, 2015)

you guys Tuna fishing? I definitely down!


----------

